# Female Ref



## mma_official (Feb 6, 2009)

*First Female Referee in the UFC*

The UFC will feature its first female referee at the Ultimate Fighter Finale on June 20th. Kim Winslow out of Nevada is a retired air traffic controller and seasoned MMA referee. She has been reffing for 3 years and has officiated at the WEC. She is, as far as I know, the only female professional MMA referee in the world. 

I wish her all the best in her UFC debut!


----------



## AceofSpades187 (Apr 18, 2009)

Goodluck to her !!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Yves Levigne's wife?


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

As long as it means less of Dan Miragliotta, I'm down.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Can't be any worse than Mazz...


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Is she pretty. Will she react positively to perverts?


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

> *First Female Referee in the UFC*


noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !!!!

she should get back to this :


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

What's next? Women being allowed to vote? Hate where this country is headed....


----------



## mma_official (Feb 6, 2009)

name goes here said:


> Is she pretty. Will she react positively to perverts?


If by react positively, I am positive she'll react and pepperspray you...then yes she'll positively react.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Jesus crist. Women rights.... gota lov em -_-


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

A woman decides about the fate of men. That suck balls.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

please let her take Mazzagati's job!!!


plllleeeeeaaseeee....raise01:


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

is this the chick with the hugeeeeeeeeeee ginger ponytail??


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Seriously....


Hey, I have a question, What do you do when your dishwasher breaks? 




Slap her  

Just kidding everyone. My wife is punching me pretty hard for that one right now.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

so wait, if shes reffing ufc then who the f*ck is in the kitchen making sandwiches!???




seriously though, all we need is big john back, herb dean, and yamasaki


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

I hope she is better than the female NBA ref. I've seen her make some damn horrible calls. I also worry about her ability to control the fighters in a TKO situation.

That was the one good thing about big Dan, if guys didn't stop right away he could just yank em off.


----------



## RaisingCajun (Jun 22, 2008)

Big John needs to be back in the UFC.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Davisty69 said:


> Seriously....
> 
> 
> Hey, I have a question, What do you do when your dishwasher breaks?
> ...


Does she need help? j/k

My guess is she would have to be just as qualified if not more so, if she expects to be taken seriously by her male counterparts.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Hey that's pretty cool. One step closer to seeing Gina in the ring? Probably not, but still cool. No reason there can't be a lady ref. :thumbsup:


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

pt447 said:


> Hey that's pretty cool. One step closer to seeing Gina in the ring? Probably not, but still cool. *No reason there can't be a lady ref.* :thumbsup:


no reason you say !?!? what if she has kids, how are they gonna get fed ?


----------



## burke_p (Oct 15, 2007)

Norway1 said:


> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !!!!
> 
> she should get back to this :


you cant say that lol!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

burke_p said:


> you cant say that lol!


I'm that happy when I cook, but I don't get to ref UFC fights either, so I can't make an informed statement.


----------



## burke_p (Oct 15, 2007)

SuicideJohnson said:


> is this the chick with the hugeeeeeeeeeee ginger ponytail??


----------



## mma_official (Feb 6, 2009)

Actually she's blonde but yes she has the long ponytail. She's actually a very good ref. On top of that she's a nice lady. She's on the rules committee for the association of boxing commission, so she helping to shape the sport. It's only fair she gets her shot at the big show.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> I'm that happy when I cook,


lol:laugh:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

You know why? Because everybody leaves me the f*ck alone for an hour or two!


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Hey guys has there been a cooking reference yet? She should umm stick to cooking?

How big is this women? Can she toss around HWs if need be?


----------



## AgeOfCJ24 (May 29, 2009)

I think the biggest issue here is whether she is hot or not Am I right?


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Does that answer your question?


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

elardo said:


> As long as it means less of Dan Miragliotta, I'm down.


Word.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Well this is just great- next thing you know women will start clamoring for voting rights- horrible slippery slope we're on now.


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> What's next? Women being allowed to vote? Hate where this country is headed....


This.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Get this, they are allowed to drive in Canada.


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

SimplyNate said:


> Get this, they are allowed to drive in Canada.


WHAAAAAAAAT!!! And I thought that was the only cool thing Canada had going for them... a ban on women drivers.


----------



## AgeOfCJ24 (May 29, 2009)

SimplyNate said:


> Does that answer your question?


My god. She should not be allowed anywhere near the Octagon.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

D.P. said:


> Yves Levigne's wife?





elardo said:


> As long as it means less of Dan Miragliotta, I'm down.





michelangelo said:


> Can't be any worse than Mazz...


First three posts of the thread tear into the 3 biggest refs in the UFC.
LOLLLLL:thumb02:


----------



## LightweightFighter (Jul 10, 2006)

How the hell is she gonna stop a fighter that won't stop after the opponent goes unconscious? I mean sure the male refs can't always do it either but they won't get blown away like she might.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Will she nag the fighters during the fight?


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

SimplyNate said:


> Does that answer your question?


I didn't know a collared shirt was supposed to go down to a woman's chest? Good luck pulling a 205lb guy off another one.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Damn, she looks like she's got some serious droopage going on.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm all for woman's rights but this shouldn't be happening. What if one of the fighters get stuck in her vagina? Plus her period might attract bears.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Good luck to her!


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Seriously, guys, I know it's all fun and games to (most of) you, but this is getting a little immature. The question weather she will be able to pull a fighter off another, the only relevant one here, is not that hard to asnwer: YES! 

1. She's like about as tall as Herb Dean

2. Those tiny japanese refs can do it ("stopstopstopstop!!!" seems to do the trick)

3. Maybe fighters respond better to women pulling them off out of chivalry?

(4. It'd be awesome to see a half KO'd fighter take down a female ref. we could joke a lot about it)


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

Norway1 said:


> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !!!!
> 
> she should get back to this :


And you should get back to your full time job- surfing for porn.


----------



## mma_official (Feb 6, 2009)

vandalian said:


> Word.


That right there is funny! There have been a few times when I've had to look for a second to see a guys face to register whether the guy won or lost (especially when I was a new ref. Now when I've got a decision coming I ask the kids their names if I don't already know them. That's pretty bad to do it at the UFC/WEC level though - on smaller shows you make ref 10-15 fights and its hard to know their names. 

The other thing that's hard is when you get two guys that look exactly alike and are dressed alike. Same haircut, same shorts - that can get confusing.


----------



## orlisfighter (Apr 23, 2009)

mma_official said:


> The UFC will feature its first female referee at the Ultimate Fighter Finale on June 20th. Kim Winslow out of Nevada is a retired air traffic controller and seasoned MMA referee. She has been reffing for 3 years and has officiated at the WEC. She is, as far as I know, the only female professional MMA referee in the world.
> 
> I wish her all the best in her UFC debut!


Well, actually there are other pro-certified female ref's out there - I'm one of them. Thrilled to hear Kim Winslow's ref'ing for the UFC on June 20th!


----------



## mma_official (Feb 6, 2009)

orlisfighter said:


> Well, actually there are other pro-certified female ref's out there - I'm one of them. Thrilled to hear Kim Winslow's ref'ing for the UFC on June 20th!


I tried to PM you but my post count isn't high enough. What state(s) do you work in? If you'd rather not say here you can PM me.

That's great that women are getting into the biz!!! Although there are days when I wouldn't wish this job on anyone!


----------



## orlisfighter (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi there! Tennessee. Where are you?


----------



## mma_official (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm licensed in 5 states. I'd rather not say which ones here.


----------



## orlisfighter (Apr 23, 2009)

Hah - I don't have enough posts to PM you, but feel free to email me: [email protected].


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

diablo5597 said:


> I'm all for woman's rights but this shouldn't be happening. What if one of the fighters get stuck in her vagina? Plus her period might attract bears.


Fianlly, someone bringing up the serious issues.

Her adam's apple >>>> my adam's apple.


----------



## mma_official (Feb 6, 2009)

And I was starting to think that this forum was more intelligent than sherdog...guess not!


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Zenhalo said:


> And you should get back to your full time job- surfing for porn.


your mom stopped doing porn a year ago so im not surfing for it anymore.



mma_official said:


> And I was starting to think that this forum was more intelligent than sherdog...guess not!


we are only jokning around. there are so many guys here that subjects like these are bound to get a bit sidetracked


----------



## Evo (Feb 12, 2007)

What do you tell a woman with 2 black eyes? Nothing, she's already been told twice.

Now onto the subject. I'm all for it, *IF* she, like many other posters have said, has the strength to stop a fight when one fighter isn't being cooperative.


----------



## mma_official (Feb 6, 2009)

Reffing has less to do with strength and more to do with mechanics and presence. Let me give you an example of what I mean. Babulu Sobral's choke on Heath. Steve, God love him, is pulling on the arm around Heaths throat tugging on it imploring Babalu to let go. Fairly basic jiu jitsu tells you that if you remove the top arm the choke falls apart. That's mechanics. 

An example of presence would be a ref like Keith Peterson. Keith is not a big guy but when he is in the cage it's clear who's in control. That's presence.

Kim should have no trouble she has great mechanics, a lot of experience and very good presence. She'll only be aided by the fact that she is tall and fairly strong.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

diablo5597 said:


> I'm all for woman's rights but this shouldn't be happening. What if one of the fighters get stuck in her vagina? Plus her period might attract bears.


Let me frame it this way, then: If you were fighting, would you rather her or Cecil Peoples officiate?


----------



## mma_official (Feb 6, 2009)

Honestly, I know them both, I'd pick Kim. I see the point you are trying to make; there are few people cut out for reffing, and a lot fewer still are female. 

In this particular instance Kim is one of the good ones, IMHO.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

mma_official said:


> Reffing has less to do with strength and more to do with mechanics and presence. Let me give you an example of what I mean. Babulu Sobral's choke on Heath. Steve, God love him, is pulling on the arm around Heaths throat tugging on it imploring Babalu to let go. Fairly basic jiu jitsu tells you that if you remove the top arm the choke falls apart. That's mechanics.
> 
> An example of presence would be a ref like Keith Peterson. Keith is not a big guy but when he is in the cage it's clear who's in control. That's presence.
> 
> Kim should have no trouble she has great mechanics, a lot of experience and very good presence. She'll only be aided by the fact that she is tall and fairly strong.


I agree that it's not all about strength. I just feel a strong ref adds just another element of safety in case one of the fighters goes nuts and doesn't stop. Someone who is able to tackle them or pull them off. 99.99 times out of 100 that won't happen though.

I see no reason why she won't make a good ref in the UFC.


----------



## orlis (Jan 6, 2009)

*Strenth is not the only thing that's necessary.*

Strength is not the only thing that's necessary.

I am a female ref. I also train in many of the MA disciplines used in MMA. Most of my training partners in class have been male, because there are only 2-3 ladies in this area who currently train. So not only am I used to "roughing it," but I know how to handle people in and out of the ring. Not only do people respect me and my abilities, but they know I mean business due to my demeanor. 

If you look at this situation logically instead of from a male/female point of view, you'll see it is as MMA Official has said.

I don't really worry about getting hit or pushed while ref'ing. While it might happen by accident in the ring, I've had plenty of broken bones, fingers, cheek bones broken, nose smashed, bruised everything, etc. in training to know it's not a big deal and I can handle it - if that should ever happen...just like one of the male ref's would.

So thanks for your concern, but I can take care of myself, and I am able to garner the respect needed while ref'ing in the ring from the fighters and their corners just as well as any of the male ref's out there. I don't think I would've been certified if the state felt I wasn't capable.

While I don't know Kim, I've heard from others who do know her, and I've read the interview with her. There's no question she's very capable and the fighters are in good hands. So you'all can relax.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

jeeze. the refs are trolling this topic HARD. I'm sure no one here cares at all that there will be a female ref, I know it doesn't make any difference in the fight. If someone isn't stopping when they shouldn't be, they get in big trouble nowadays (In North America), it makes no difference what your mechanics or strength level are when it comes to that.


----------



## mma_official (Feb 6, 2009)

Actually early and late stoppages have a lot to do with mechanics. Most of the time bad stoppages happen because you're out of position or lost your focus. If you are in the right spot you're much more likely to know if a guy (or gal) is okay or not. 

With that I will let this subject die...perhaps too late. Damn! Another late stoppage! :thumb02:


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm talking about the mechanics between you (the ref) and the fighters body. nothing to do with understanding the positions and staying focused.


----------



## orlisfighter (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey SuicideJohnson - I'm sure you can understand why ref's are chatting it up on this forum thread...because it's about refs, so it kind of makes sense ya' know? "First Female Referee in the UFC" ;-D

As a ref I've found we're damned if we stop too early to protect the fighter (kind of what our job is supposed to be), and damned if we stop too late (and keep the opponent from getting a "real" win) So pretty much I stop a fight when I feel the time's right, and not when someone else tells me it's time. 

Hey MMA Official - better late than never I suppose! ;-D


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

Norway1 said:


> your mom stopped doing porn a year ago so im not surfing for it anymore.


True, but my grandma's still doing GMILF films- so I guess you're back on line.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Zenhalo said:


> True, but my grandma's still doing GMILF films- so I guess you're back on line.


Dude.. your grandma does porn? And you admit it?


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

Since there are so many MMA refs in here, I might as well ask, how much money does it pay?

I thought that being a UFC referee would be a lucrative position. But I know that Yves Lavigne works as an accountant to pay the bills, and only refs because he likes to travel. 

I can't see why it would be different for any of the other UFC refs.


----------



## orlisfighter (Apr 23, 2009)

Robopencil said:


> Since there are so many MMA refs in here, I might as well ask, how much money does it pay?
> 
> I thought that being a UFC referee would be a lucrative position. But I know that Yves Lavigne works as an accountant to pay the bills, and only refs because he likes to travel.
> 
> I can't see why it would be different for any of the other UFC refs.


For sure you can't get rich being an MMA Referee. Read this according to the state of Nevada: http://mmarefschool.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=54&Itemid=64


----------



## mma_official (Feb 6, 2009)

orlisfighter said:


> For sure you can't get rich being an MMA Referee. Read this according to the state of Nevada: http://mmarefschool.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=54&Itemid=64


The high end of that scale would be for UFC refs. Most refs in most states will never see that kind of money. The only ref that I am aware of that makes his living reffing is Herb Dean. I will tell you, he earns it - that guy is constantly flying to shows and works constantly.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Unless they are extremely hot and wear skimpy clothing, women have no buisness near the octagon.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Mr dana you want ppv buys to go up have the reffy poo wear a thong or have her boobaloobs swaying in the cage......cha ching


----------



## PunchYourNuts (Nov 12, 2009)

she'll probably stop the fight once someone gets hit once. 


Bring back Big John and put her in a bikini with a sign that says what round it is


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I'll just assume you're being ironic.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

vandalian said:


> I'll just assume you're being ironic.


I don't think he is.


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

I thought I already saw a woman ref in the UFC. Must've been some other organization then because I definitely saw a woman ref somewhere and the announcers didn't make a big deal of it at all.


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

orlisfighter said:


> For sure you can't get rich being an MMA Referee. Read this according to the state of Nevada: http://mmarefschool.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=54&Itemid=64


I was thinking the refs would get paid more than that and they should if they want higher quality of reffing. Pay them more and hold them more accountable for bad calls.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

elardo said:


> As long as it means less of Dan Miragliotta, I'm down.


Is anyone else terrified by Dan Miragliotta!? He's always got that intense, evil smile on him.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Nefilim777 said:


> Is anyone else terrified by Dan Miragliotta!? He's always got that intense, evil smile on him.


The smile does freak me out, but some of his calls freak me out more.


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

Yeah SF and WEC already used a woman ref. That's kind of embarassing to the fighters IMO. Women belong barefoot and pregnant in the kitchen preparing food.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> Yeah SF and WEC already used a woman ref. That's kind of embarassing to the fighters IMO. Women belong barefoot and pregnant in the kitchen preparing food.


We get it, kthxbai.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Wait that doesn't make any sense... Why would the UFC start hosting fights in a kitchen?

lol jk, I'll give her a chance. Although personally I'd rather big john or herb dean, they are time tested and both are massively big powerful guys who could throw me off a guy or likewise. 

Anyone post any pics of this lady yet? If she turns out to be hot.. I retract my bit about big john and herb. :thumb02:


----------



## out 4 the count (Oct 13, 2008)

I wouldn't care if a trained monkey was the ref as long as they trained it properly.

We've seen so many examples of poor ref decisions over the years in MMA to realise that men can make awful refs at times.

A good ref should be a good ref, regardless of sex, strength or anything else other than knowing the laws of the sport inside out and when to use their initiative for the good of the fight or fighters.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

out 4 the count said:


> I wouldn't care if a trained monkey was the ref as long as they trained it properly.
> 
> We've seen so many examples of poor ref decisions over the years in MMA to realise that men can make awful refs at times.
> 
> A good ref should be a good ref, regardless of sex, strength or anything else other than knowing the laws of the sport inside out and when to use their initiative for the good of the fight or fighters.


Quoted and repped for truth.


----------



## jmacjer (Mar 23, 2009)

This happened like, six months ago. She was a 2.3/10 in ze looks department, but a good ref none-the-less.


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

I see no issues with this as long as she's able to handle a proper stoppage. I don't know how big this woman is but can you imagine a femlae ref trying to stop Brock in Donkey Kong mode?

I don't believe I've ever seen a female ref in any other major sport (professional).


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

out 4 the count said:


> A good ref should be a good ref, regardless of sex, strength or anything else other than knowing the laws of the sport inside out and when to use their initiative for the good of the fight or fighters.


So physical capability has nothing to do with making a good ref? I think either being able to see exactly when a fight should be stopped and being able to stop a fight exactly when it should be stopped are equally important. 

This is why in my mind big john and herb dean are better than yves lavigne and dan mirgliota. yves is a good ref by knowing when a fight should end, yet he's failed to stop a fighter on more than one occasion as soon as it should have been stopped due to his physical limitations. On the other side Dan has the physical ability to throw guys off of each other in a split second, but he is a horrible ref because he doesn't have the other part. 

Now if she turns out to be a big burly russian woman with a background in competitive weight lifting then I'd be a lot more comfortable with her than Dan as a ref. 



jmacjer said:


> This happened like, six months ago. She was a 2.3/10 in ze looks department, but a good ref none-the-less.


Is she a big burly russian type?


----------



## out 4 the count (Oct 13, 2008)

xeberus said:


> So physical capability has nothing to do with making a good ref? I think either being able to see exactly when a fight should be stopped and being able to stop a fight exactly when it should be stopped are equally important.
> 
> This is why in my mind big john and herb dean are better than yves lavigne and dan mirgliota. yves is a good ref by knowing when a fight should end, yet he's failed to stop a fighter on more than one occasion as soon as it should have been stopped due to his physical limitations. On the other side Dan has the physical ability to throw guys off of each other in a split second, but he is a horrible ref because he doesn't have the other part.
> 
> ...


Just because they're women doesn't mean they're devoid of the strength of skill to stop a fight. It's not like they're 3ft circus midgets or anything.

I mean I agree in part with what you're saying, a stronger ref could stop the fight quicker but that is a small part of it. Being quick witted and proactive in my eyes makes up a much bigger part of being a ref, and if a women is excellent at that part then they deserve a shot at doing it.


----------



## tlilly (Nov 13, 2009)

I can't tell from reading this thread if these sexest comments are all jokes or if some of you guys really mean what you say...

That being said, I can't see how a person's gender can affect their performance as a referee so I'm all for it. I think anything that can give mma more exposure to a broader audience is a positive. I do hope they transition it seamlessly so that they don't make turn it into a big sideshow and take away from the sport and the refs' ability though.

That being said, I hope all referees come up with better standards of officiating because there are definitely some refs (maz!!!) that seem to really make questionable judgements.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

I dont really care but look at it like this. If you were trapped under s**t in a burning builind and was knocked out, would you want a couple of 120 lb female firefighters or a couple a big 6ft 220 lb brutes to try and save your life.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

out 4 the count said:


> Just because they're women doesn't mean they're devoid of the strength of skill to stop a fight. It's not like they're 3ft circus midgets or anything.
> 
> I mean I agree in part with what you're saying, a stronger ref could stop the fight quicker but that is a small part of it. Being quick witted and proactive in my eyes makes up a much bigger part of being a ref, and if a women is excellent at that part then they deserve a shot at doing it.


And I'm not saying or insinuating they are. Gender isn't so much a factor as size and strength are. I'm not saying because she is a woman she shouldnt be allowed to ref, I havent seen a picture of her for all I know she could be 6ft 220 and well capable of stopping a fight instantly. As the example I used was that yves lavigne (a man) was physically to weak to stop several fights because of his size and strength. The fight that sticks out most in my mind was the wanderlei/rampage 3 fight, if big john or herb dean were reffing that fight wand would have taken 0-1 shots after he was out. Because yves was to weak to stop the fight wand took 3. 

@ terminator if she is only 120lbs that is worrisome to me, im 165 well built and stopping a couple guys in the UFC might be a problem for me even with perfect reactions


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

She just needs a good sprawl, and basic knowledge of falling and rolling without getting crushed.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> She just needs a good sprawl, and basic knowledge of falling and rolling without getting crushed.


Bingo.


----------



## DA_sasori (Nov 13, 2008)

But who is in the kitchen making sandwiches?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

She did that before the fight. She's always a step ahead of you.


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

gotta love the post here

hell yea im all down with a female ref, especially if she is a fellow ATC. Most of you don't know this but if she was ATC she is of a different cut than your average female. She has thick skin and is not emotional or at least knows very well how to handle her emotions. She should do great


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> Yeah SF and WEC already used a woman ref. That's kind of embarassing to the fighters IMO. Women belong barefoot and pregnant in the kitchen preparing food.


No doubt your woman doesn't have time for anything else besides make your food.


----------



## jmacjer (Mar 23, 2009)

tlilly said:


> I can't tell from reading this thread if these sexest comments are all jokes or if some of you guys really mean what you say...


I think its safe to say everyone was joking other than YOURMOMWASHERE.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

N00000!!! keep the women on the outside of the cage, holding round cards.:shame02:


----------



## NZL (Jul 14, 2009)

No. No this is all wrong.

The octogon is no place for woman. I don't want to miss a knock out becuase I was too buys staring at the ref's tits!

To be within 10ft of the cage woman either need to be holding a round number, or picking up all the affliction t-shirts to be ironed.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Did anyone else notice the female ref at the TUF finale? I've never seen one ref MMA so it's pretty interesting IMO.

Is she the first in the UFC or am I just blind?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I think I have seen her ref some other fights before.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Man, she was ugly.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

I noticed it too and idk what it was all about but pretty pathetic IMO. I mean there is no way she is going to be able to control or even slowdown those guys if things get out of hand.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

The UFC has had a female ref some of their fights before. I think theres only been one or two and the first one had her first UFC event late last year.


----------



## Fedorbator (Jun 17, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Man, what an ugly dike she was.


8|

wow


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

She was like 6'4, freakishly huge.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

americanfighter said:


> I noticed it too and idk what it was all about but pretty pathetic IMO. I mean there is no way she is going to be able to control or even slowdown those guys if things get out of hand.


Honestly, the only people I think that are capable of controlling these fighters are Dan Mirgliotta, Herb Dean on some level, and Big John. All of the other refs are just way too small. Mario Yamasaki, Yves Lavigne, and Steve Mazagatti are just going to get beaten to a pulp if a fighter wanted to.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

She can probably take Stevey Mazagatti!


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Mirgliotta manhandling Daley after he punched Kos was gold.

And of course...this










Mirgliotta TKO 1


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

typed Mirlgliotta on google and the first link titles ''Mirgliotta fails again'' lol


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> Seriously....
> 
> 
> Hey, I have a question, What do you do when your dishwasher breaks?
> ...


Want to hear an even funnier Joke?
















Women's rights.





I'll be here all week!


Seriously though, this chick looked like she weight like maybe a buck twenty, there's no reason for her to be in there with fighters that are that big and strong at all. Seems like a publicity ploy to me...


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

More Mirgliotta destruction...


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I dont know what you are all complaining about you sound like a bunch of old lady's....



One thing I noticed, she did better then the male ref's so I hope they have her back.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

I think it's stupid I mean she is not going to be able to control these guys and pull someone off the other fighter in the case of something like rampage vs silva.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

americanfighter said:


> I think it's stupid I mean she is not going to be able to control these guys and pull someone off the other fighter in the case of something like rampage vs silva.


obviously they don't give her Lesnar's fight, she's bigger than Steve Mazagatti so...


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

AgeOfCJ24 said:


> I think the biggest issue here is whether she is hot or not Am I right?


The bigger question is if you know it is the 21st century yet.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

rabakill said:


> obviously they don't give her Lesnar's fight, she's bigger than Steve Mazagatti so...


Just because she is bigger doesn't mean stronger. If you look at the way she moves she looks real weak. Most refs really grab on to guys and get in the way of guys when stop the fight she hardly bent over it was pathetic. I don't even think she could push around allot of the light weights.


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

I never knew so many Cavemen were brought back to life from being frozen. Isn't science great?


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Majortom505 said:


> I never knew so many Cavemen were brought back to life from being frozen. Isn't science great?


Well you have seen us on those car insurance ads haven't you?


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> Man, she was ugly.


Who gives a shit?

Don't see why people are questioning her size....anyone seen Yves Lavigne before? Who cares what she looks like, the question is whether she is a good ref or not. She seemed ok to me so best of luck to her. The NSAC wouldn't license her if she couldn't handle it.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

rygu said:


> Who gives a shit?
> 
> Don't see why people are questioning her size....anyone seen Yves Lavigne before? Who cares what she looks like, the question is whether she is a good ref or not. She seemed ok to me so best of luck to her. The NSAC wouldn't license her if she couldn't handle it.


Quoted for truth and much-needed insight.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

rygu said:


> Who gives a shit?
> 
> Don't see why people are questioning her size....anyone seen Yves Lavigne before? Who cares what she looks like, the question is whether she is a good ref or not. She seemed ok to me so best of luck to her. The NSAC wouldn't license her if she couldn't handle it.


Just throwing it out there man, she was god damn hideous. Imagine waking up to that in the morning after a drunken night out with short term memory loss....*shivers*

Edit: I think you have a crush on her.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

americanfighter said:


> Just because she is bigger doesn't mean stronger. If you look at the way she moves she looks real weak. Most refs really grab on to guys and get in the way of guys when stop the fight she hardly bent over it was pathetic. I don't even think she could push around allot of the light weights.


I've seen many of the fights she's officiated and she does a fine job of getting in there. Just because she hasn't done anything like Miragliotta's overly-dramatic hurling fighters halfway across the ring doesn't mean she's unable to break up the action. I definitely haven't noticed any problems with her lacking the strength to do her job.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

HexRei said:


> I've seen many of the fights she's officiated and she does a fine job of getting in there. Just because she hasn't done anything like Miragliotta's overly-dramatic hurling fighters halfway across the ring doesn't mean she's unable to break up the action. I definitely haven't noticed any problems with her lacking the strength to do her job.


very good point man. Why is this even an issue, the guys fighting with her as a ref don't seem to care at all, why should we.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

She did well last night. I've seen her referee some other fights as well and I have no problem with Mrs. Winslow. 

On the idea of women refereeing: I have no problem with it. If they are competent then why is gender an issue? I want a referee capable of making a quick decision in as impartially as possible. If I were a fighter I'd rather have her ref my fight than Mirgliotta.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Azzagatti is a disagrace to all male referees. 







That is all.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

rygu said:


> Who gives a shit?
> 
> Don't see why people are questioning her size....anyone seen Yves Lavigne before? Who cares what she looks like, the question is whether she is a good ref or not. She seemed ok to me so best of luck to her. *The NSAC wouldn't license her if she couldn't handle it.*


I will argue that, I don't believe there are enough female refs to choose from so I think the NSAC almost is pigeon holed where they would have to license her for fear of looking sexist. If they refuse the first woman they set a horrible precedent and leave themselves open to a sexual discrimination lawsuit. I never saw a problem with her and am not saying she is unable to handle it (I do wonder about an extreme such as the Daley incident) but I am 100% positive that the NSAC would license her even if she was 100lbs soaking wet with a brick in each pocket.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I will argue that, I don't believe there are enough female refs to choose from so I think the NSAC almost is pigeon holed where they would have to license her for fear of looking sexist. If they refuse the first woman they set a horrible precedent and leave themselves open to a sexual discrimination lawsuit. I never saw a problem with her and am not saying she is unable to handle it (I do wonder about an extreme such as the Daley incident) but I am 100% positive that the NSAC would license her even if she was 100lbs soaking wet with a brick in each pocket.


good point with Kos-Daley fight. She was reffing a HW fight too so the size would have been even bigger issue there. Then again when someone like Lesnar or Carwin snaps I really doubt someone like Herb Dean can do shit about it either, its not like he is supposed to anyway.

I don't really care really, until we see late stoppages because of her size and inability to pull the fighter off there is no issue. She was more solid with her reffing than Mazzagati is even on his best days, so thats all that matters.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I will argue that, I don't believe there are enough female refs to choose from so I think the NSAC almost is pigeon holed where they would have to license her for fear of looking sexist. If they refuse the first woman they set a horrible precedent and leave themselves open to a sexual discrimination lawsuit. I never saw a problem with her and am not saying she is unable to handle it (I do wonder about an extreme such as the Daley incident) but I am 100% positive that the NSAC would license her even if she was 100lbs soaking wet with a brick in each pocket.


Good point, i'll have to agree with that for the mostpart. I do think she'll be able to handle herself out there except against LHW/HW maybe though.


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

i found myself being rather sexist without realizing when that female ref was on (hadn't seen one before), in the first round i found myself watching her moreso then the fighters themselves to see if i could pick out anything stupid she was doing, then i realized who gives a shit, she's gonna do her job just aswell as anyone else, possibly better


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Mckeever said:


> Just throwing it out there man, she was god damn hideous. Imagine waking up to that in the morning after a drunken night out with short term memory loss....*shivers*
> 
> Edit: I think you have a crush on her.


No, that's my job.:confused05:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

HexRei said:


> I've seen many of the fights she's officiated and she does a fine job of getting in there. Just because she hasn't done anything like Miragliotta's overly-dramatic hurling fighters halfway across the ring doesn't mean she's unable to break up the action. I definitely haven't noticed any problems with her lacking the strength to do her job.


They licenced Dan and Mazz, that's all I have to say on that issue.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

the ufc should know better than to trust important decisions to a women... haha jk



but seriously


----------



## xgarrettxvx (Jan 2, 2010)

i was shocked to see a lday in there, because i had no warning. She did ok, but seemed timid when stopping the fighters as compared to dude refs.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

xgarrettxvx said:


> i was shocked to see a lday in there, because i had no warning. She did ok, but seemed timid when stopping the fighters as compared to dude refs.


I agree I just hope a situation doest get out of hand while she is reff because she won't be able to control it. If someone wants to keep fighting after she stops it there is nothing she can do to stop it. She is gest not strong enough or agressive enough.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

^^^Please, tell me which fight she WAS "timid" (that's you garett) or "gest not strong enough of agressive enough" and how it affected the outcome of the fight and the fighters. Please.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

HexRei said:


>


Saved by a Women


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

americanfighter said:


> I agree I just hope a situation doest get out of hand while she is reff because she won't be able to control it. If someone wants to keep fighting after she stops it there is nothing she can do to stop it. She is gest not strong enough or agressive enough.


Yves, Maz and Mario are all small guys, none of them could stop a rampaging HW and there's never been any problems.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

I think she did a good job on all the fights she opfficiated @ tuf finale.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

although i do remember her only in the lw/ww matches, guess they're easier to toss. once she throws three of them she'll move up to mw and lhw; then she'll get to ref one of Chael's matches and watch him have an aneurysm.


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

T.Bone said:


> Yves, Maz and Mario are all small guys, none of them could stop a rampaging HW and there's never been any problems.


Or questions!


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

I don't understand the problem with some people on this issue. She's one of the biggest women(heightwise) I've ever seen, and from what I've seen, she doesn't look like a wimpy little langy thing. 

Frankly, she may not be able to toss a heavyweight across the cage, but nobody in their right mind does that. They just either 1, shoulder bash them to the side, 2, jump between them and their opponent. Either one of these she is more than capable of doing. And if a 5 foot nothing wiry japanese guy can pull a heavyweight off his sub victim, so can she.


----------



## mma_official (Feb 6, 2009)

Guys, size has very little to do with reffing. Reffing is about poise, presence and control. You do not get to that level as a referee without proving that you can handle yourself against guys of any size. 

As an example Keith Peterson is one of the better referees in NJ. He is about 5'5" or so. Conversely I can tell you of some referees that are absolutely huge and are completely terrible.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

mma_official said:


> Guys, size has very little to do with reffing. Reffing is about poise, presence and control. *You do not get to that level as a referee without proving that you can handle yourself against guys of any size. *
> As an example Keith Peterson is one of the better referees in NJ. He is about 5'5" or so. Conversely I can tell you of some referees that are absolutely huge and are completely terrible.


HA HA H... oh wait that wasn't a joke...

My bad.


----------



## mma_official (Feb 6, 2009)

The505Butcher said:


> HA HA H... oh wait that wasn't a joke...
> 
> My bad.


Well...maybe a few notable exceptions.:wink01: In this instance, I know Kim and she's a very capable referee.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

mma_official said:


> Well...maybe a few notable exceptions.:wink01: In this instance, I know Kim and she's a very capable referee.


Yeah I did not have any problems with her reffing saturday. She seems like she can ref up until LHW then I would like to have someone with just a little extra weight... Just in case.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Being a woman could have its benefits for stopping a fight. When she jumps in its probably a little more calming to the fighter thats pummeling the other guy. What I mean is if the winning fighter is really angry he might toss a male ref out of the way (like Coleman did in the Pride Shogun fight) but thats probably less likely to happen to a woman ref.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

michelangelo said:


> Can't be any worse than Mazz...


Yes she can be, sorry this will sound sexist, but she is really really bad...or at least some of the clips I've seen of her. She was reffing a fight that was a highlight on inside MMA I believe Tito was on before TUF 11 where the guy was completely unconscious for several seconds and she allowed him to be punched in the head still. I rememeber because Tito said something along the lines of "Yeah I think this fight is over, he must not have called her back." and the highlight was still going. That's the only instances I can remember off hand, so it could have just been a bad highlight but it stands out in my mind. 

Oh scratch that, she was reffing Hominick v Jabouin and I thought that was a little late as well, but no where near as bad.


----------

